# Personal views on best tires.



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been looking for tires for quite sometime. I asked around and figured we all drive the same car (most of us) I drive an 05 GTO.
I just want to find the best all around tires.
-durability
-safety
-speed
-driving in the rain
-price
-handling 

I just want a tires that I can; do burnout's, handle high speeds, but also be safe in the rain not to slide or hydroplanes.

I had Eagle GT's but I'm not sure how good they were because they were on my other car.

I just wanna know what you guys think is the best tire. Keep in mind my wallet is very thick. I'm looking for greatest buy for the best price. 

Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Narrow it down a little. Summer or All Seasons?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest researching a site like Discount Tire Direct. You'll find in-depth details on the tires, feedback from customers, and their ratings, and prices you'll find hard pressed to beat.

If you are looking to do burnouts Z rated would be your best bet.
As far as recommendations from others you'll get many personal choices.

Talking with a sales rep at Discount Tire would be helpful.

I had delivered for my wifes GA/GT Goodyear Eagle GT's for 100 a piece. 
I had Goodrich T/A's for my 70 delivered for 92 a piece. Tire rack refused to equal the pricing of DTD.

If you drive in the winter look for an all-season tread. If not then a summer tread would work. Pay attention to tread design and its rating on foul weather.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All-Seaons I would stick with Potenza 960AS(better dry traction, but work in the snow also no problems) or Conti DWS(long tread life)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

If money not being an object, Bridgestone is one of the best tires in just about any class.

They are also the only brand used in F1.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> They are also the only brand used in F1.


Cause Bridgestone paid the most for the sponsership.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Dunlop... I've been very pleased with their grip, quality, and longevity. Really, if money is no object (and you intend on driving in winter) get an extra full set of rims and go with Blizzaks (Bridgestone, but they're the next best thing to studded tires) , and get high performance summer tires for the non-snow season. I've been doing this with my Grand Am for the past two years, and its really the way to go. All seasons are neither good "performance" tires or snow tires... they sacrifice one quality for another.

Since my GTO is a "summer only" car, I can feel safe getting summer performance tires for it.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks so far for the response's guys. 

This is my daily driver. (Heat, cold, rain and sleet.....not to much snow in TN)

I won't to go for all-season but I don't wanna loose performance.

Is there just a Z, or is it ZR rated? Sorry I have probly zero intelligence on tires. You guys are helping, I don't wanna get raped at the tire places.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i got Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals (which are owned by Bridgestone). Tire Rack tested them as better than BFG KDWs and they are very good at dry, wet, cornering, noise and price. 

Firestone Chooses a Retro Name for Their Ultra High Performance Summer Tire


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Right now I'm looking at these 3. (Not final yet)
Tell me what you think.

Sam's Club - 245/45ZR17 95Y MichelinÂ® PilotÂ® Sport A/S Plus

Sam's Club - 245/45ZR17 95Y Goodyear EagleÂ® F1 All Season

Sam's Club - 245/45ZR17 95W GoodyearÂ® Eagle GTÂ®

Also can you help explain some
245/45ZR17 95Y Goodyear Eagle® F1 All Season
Is this a ZR rated or a Y rated???

245/45ZR17 95W Goodyear® Eagle GT®
Also is this ZR rated or W rated??

Those Firehawk wheels look pretty good svede1212, but i've only seen them in 17's, do you know if they come in 18's?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Goodyears are expensive sub-par "performance" tires, at least that's been my experience. I've never driven on Michelins.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

vance_pounders said:


> Is there just a Z, or is it ZR rated? Sorry I have probly zero intelligence on tires. You guys are helping, I don't wanna get raped at the tire places.


Z and ZR are just speeds the tire is rated to. I think ZR is 150+. Basically if you aren't going to haul ass consantly then don't pay the extra money. I'm Z rated and I don't see any reason to go that fast.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

FWIW... I drive year round (little bit of snow) on General Exclaim UHPs. They've been great at hydroplaning resistance, and are fairly inexpensive. 
General Exclaim UHP

As for speed ratings.... 

Speed Ratings.... From TireRack.Com

L 75 mph 120 km/h Off-Road & Light Truck Tires 
M 81 mph 130 km/h 
N 87 mph 140km/h Temporary Spare Tires 
P 93 mph 150 km/h 
Q 99 mph 160 km/h Studless & Studdable Winter Tires 
R 106 mph 170 km/h H.D. Light Truck Tires 
S 112 mph 180 km/h Family Sedans & Vans 
T 118 mph 190 km/h Family Sedans & Vans 
U 124 mph 200 km/h 
H 130 mph 210 km/h Sport Sedans & Coupes 
V 149 mph 240 km/h Sport Sedans, Coupes & Sports Cars 

W 168 mph 270 km/h Exotic Sports Cars 
Y 186 mph 300 km/h Exotic Sports Cars


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

There is no difference between Z and ZR "rated" tires..the R simply stands for Radial.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

vance_pounders said:


> Right now I'm looking at these 3. (Not final yet)
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> Sam's Club - 245/45ZR17 95Y MichelinÂ® PilotÂ® Sport A/S Plus
> ...


i've only seen them listed for 18s in 225s, 245s and 295s. 245/295 would be an awesome stance but it would take some real finagling . i have 245/285 17"s on mine


----------



## CentralPAGoat (Sep 28, 2009)

I have BFG KDW's on my car and they hook up great at the track! Good tread wear after many burnouts and have good grip in the rain. The only thing bad thing about them is they do have a little noise while driving but i just turn the radio up!


----------

